# Regenhose kurz oder lang was macht Sinn?



## TedStryker71 (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,
macht eine kurze Regenhose für eine Wochendtour Sinn (kalt ist es ja nicht) oder kauft man doch besser direkt eine lange? Kurze Hose ist sicher angenehmer zu fahren aber dann läuft einem vermutlich der Schuh voll? Hat jemand Erfahrung? thanks


----------



## Jocki (31. Juli 2009)

Kurz funktioniert super. In kombination mit winddichten Beinlingen übersteht man fast jedes Wetter und kann trotzdem geschmeidig Pedalieren.Vernünftige überschuhe dazu die gut abschließen, schon passts.

Bei normalen Schuhen hilft sowas:




Vorsicht ist aber nur Wasserabweisend. Reicht aber meist aus.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommespeter (31. Juli 2009)

Übers Knie sollte sie aber gehen! Ganz kurz ist quatsch


----------



## Murph (31. Juli 2009)

pommespeter schrieb:


> Übers Knie sollte sie aber gehen! Ganz kurz ist quatsch



Finde ich nicht,ein nasser Hintern ist seeeeehr unangenehm.
Knie,naja wenn´s so warm ist wie iM macht´s eigentlich nix aus wenn die nass sind.Genauso wie die Füße/Schuhe.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## J.Hahn (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,

letzes Jahr im AX eine lange Regenhose angehabt... es hat stundenlang geregnet und wir halt stundenlang geschwitzt... ekelhaft, außen nass und innen glibberig-nass.

Dieses Jahr zum AX die lange Regenhose knielang abgeschnitten (war dann auch gleich um 200 Gramm leichter  ), und natürlich auch wieder stundenlang im Regen gefahren: Sehr angenehm! Härtetest war dann bei 1600m und 3-Grad-gerade-noch-plus mit normalen Beinlingen und wasserdichte Überschuhe: Immer noch angenehm... nicht gefroren, kaum geschwitzt. Gerne wieder... (neeee... ich will endlich mal einen AX ohne Regen haben!)

Regenjacke war allerdings auch eine "bessere": Eine sehr leiche Vaude ohne Innenfutter, dafür halt ein Langarmtrikot und Unterhemd drunter, bei der 3-Grad-Strecke noch eine leichte Windjacke als Zwischenschicht unter der Regenjacke. Letztes Jahr war's so eine Plastikfolien-Jacke mit Windjacke und Kurzarmtrikot drunter... ekelhaft.

Bye.


----------



## st-bike (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe auch nur eine kurze Regenhose. Vorteil ist das geringere Gewicht und der geringere Platzbedarf im Rucksack. Bin auch schon im strömenden Regen damit gefahren. Alles in allem war das ok. Die Schuhe waren zwar voll Wasser, aber mit wasserdichten Überschuhen kann man das ja vermeiden.

Ciao Stephan


----------



## jan2000 (1. August 2009)

Hi,

ich hatte dieses Jahr beim AX keine Regenhose mit, aber eine schwere Regenjacke von boc.24. War Mißt.

ad J.Hahn,

hört sich ja gut an. Kannst Du mal sagen welche VauDe-Jacke und Beinlinge das waren?

ad all,

welche kurzen Regenhosen könnt ihr empfehlen?

ciao Jan


----------



## 4mate (1. August 2009)

Men's Drop Jacket, Men's Spray 3/4 Pants II oder Men's Spray Short II -
 Auf jeden Fall ALLES von VAUDE kaufen, dann hat man lange Jahre Freude!


----------



## st-bike (1. August 2009)

Also ich habe die Jeantex Bayonne und dazu die Jacke Morez und bin zufrieden.

Stephan


----------



## J.Hahn (1. August 2009)

Hi,

Jacke war eine Vaude Men's Spray Jacket (Sonderangebot für 60,- scheinbar Modell vom letzten Jahr oder so).
Beinlinge waren von Adidas, die gibt's aber nicht mehr, heute wohl vergleichbar mit Mavic Leg Warmer, nix besonderes halt.

Ach ja: Überm Helm war eine Duschhaube, wie man sie manchmal im Hotel im Badezimmer findet, passt perfekt.

Bye.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (4. August 2009)

Hallo, 
hier ist die Rede von "wasserdichten-Überschuhen"...ich kenne leider keinen der wirklich wasserdicht ist.

Habe selber Shimano Rain-MTB, und Sugoi Resistor Shoe Cover Rain..
aber wassedicht ist keiner..nach einer Zeit kommt im Shimano Wasser rein und das gefütterten Material saugt sich dann schön voll. Die Füße werden dann auch schnell kalt und das angesammelte Wasser dringt schnell in den Schuh ein.
Da ist der leichte dünne Sugoi um WELTEN besser..aber auch sehr empfindlich..laufen ist da nicht groß, dann ist das Material durch.

Ich werde mal den Sugoi Resistor Bootie (der hat vorne und hinten Verstärkungen) bzw. den Mavic Rain Überschuh probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (4. August 2009)

Sealskinz?


----------



## Masberg (4. August 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> Men's Drop Jacket, Men's Spray 3/4 Pants II oder Men's Spray Short II -
> Auf jeden Fall ALLES von VAUDE kaufen, dann hat man lange Jahre Freude!



im moment die empfehlenswerte 3/4 Hose als schnapper hier:
http://www.outdoortrends.de/bekleidung/hosen/vaude-men-s-spray-3-4-pants-ii-regenhose.html

ich finde die 3/4 Länge super!


----------



## iglg (4. August 2009)

Ich friere schnell und ungern - deshalb ist die Regenhose lang. 
Dann noch die wasserdichten Strümpfe Sealskin. Dann ist Regen zwar immer noch blöd, aber weniger schlimm


----------



## Flitzetina (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab den Fred hier mit Interesse gelesen. Ich möchte mir gern neben einer langen Regenhose für richtiges Schietwetter auch eine kurze Regenhose für den Sommer zulegen. 

Habt ihr da konkrete Empfehlungen für mich? Als Damenmodell konnte ich bisher vor allem gar nix in die Richtung finden. 

Bin über jede Idee dankbar. 

LG
TINA


----------



## 4mate (24. Februar 2010)

Schau mal in die Damenabteilung



Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> > Ich habe von *Gore Bike Wear* die  kurze Regenhose *Alp-X* und eine lange (Modellname weiß ich leider  nicht mehr) mit verschweißten Nähten + Weitenverstellung am  Beinabschluss. Die lange Hose hat 2 Kletts unten am Bein, damit man  nicht am Kettenblatt hängenbleibt. Beide in Männergröße S.
> >
> > Die sind zwar teuer, aber Qualität, die sich lohnt: tatsächlich dicht  und ich schwitze nicht darin. Die kurze deckt das Bein bis zum Knie ab  und ist fast das ganze Jahr über mein ständiger Begleiter bei feuchtem  Wetter bzw. matschigem Boden (der Hintern bleibt auch ohne Schutzblech  trocken). Die lange trage ich bei längeren Ausritten in richtig heftigem  Regen.
> >
> > ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=206


----------



## Mudge (24. Februar 2010)

Ein wasserdichter Überschuh würd mich auch interessieren. Also für Wanderstiefel und kurze Regenhose. Da sich ja viel Wasser am Bein sammelt und logischweise auch runterläuft, isses mir wichtig, dass die Soße nicht durch den Überschuh sickert (am Bein entlang!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitzetina (24. Februar 2010)

Oh ja, da schliess ich mich an... 
Welcher Überschuh schliesst wirklich dicht am Bein ab, damit ich nur nasse Beine und nicht noch nasse Füsse bekomme?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (25. Februar 2010)

Flitzetina schrieb:


> Oh ja, da schliess ich mich an...
> Welcher Überschuh schliesst wirklich dicht am Bein ab, damit ich nur nasse Beine und nicht noch nasse Füsse bekomme?



ich habe bisher viele probiert, wirklich dicht ist keiner....
auf einer Transalp kommt Wasserdicht vor Wärme.

Shimano Rain MTB sind nicht schlecht, nicht leicht nur bedingt dicht, aber wenn die sich von unten her vollsaugen dann friert man in diesen nassen Dingern gerne und schnell. Zum trocken brauchen die mehere Stunden. Deshalb besser Überschuhe ohne angerauhten Material verwenden. 

Beste bisher von mir getesteten noch im Besitz befindlichen sogn. Regendichten Überschuhe sind die SUGOI Rain Bootie.

So etwas baugleiches gibt es auch von VAUDE /  Vaude Wet Light Shoe Cover


----------



## HH_1964 (4. März 2010)

Beim Vaude Wet Light steht aber schon in der Produktbeschreibung "Wasserabweisend" also nicht wasserfest. Nasse Füße daher vorprogrammiert.

Ich hatte für ne Hausrunde so lächerlich wie es sich anhört mal eine Frischhaltefolie (Haushalt) verwendet. Die war total dicht. Aber wer
nimmt schon sowas auf nen AX mit.

Über weitere Tipps freue ich mich da ich auch dringend was leichtes und wasserdichtes suche.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. März 2010)

das mit der "Folie" ist nicht soo abwägig....

denn eine Plastiktüte aus dem Einkaufsmarkt, versehen mit 1-2 Einmachgummis sind dicht. Zum fahren TOP, zum laufen ein Flop.
Als TIPP, die Tüten von ESPRIT sind aus sehr dickem Material.

Neue Tüten bekomme ich kostenlos in jedem Ort....als Reserve sind die leicht im Sack und man kann die unterwegs entsorgen....

Also dicht, günstig, leicht überall zu bekommen, über die Optik, na ja brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren...aber ne Überlegung ist es allemal...

Noch ein Tipp..die Überschuhe aus der Intensivstation..funktionieren auch da gibt es verschiedene Materialstärken, leider gehen die aber nicht über den Knöchel, schützen nur den Schuh.


----------



## ReneM (5. März 2010)

Da hab ich auch noch einen Tip zum Thema kurze Regenhose:

http://www.rainlegs.de/

Für die meisten Zwecke aureichen, sofern man ein Schutzblech hat. Anderenfalls wirds etwas feucht hintenrum. 

Gruß

René


----------



## J.Hahn (5. März 2010)

Für die Hände gäb's noch die Latex-Handschuhe (diese dünnen Einmal-Handschuhe). Sollte man eh dabei haben, um sich die Finger beim Ketten/Ritzel/Umwerfer/Schlammreifen-Reparieren nicht allzu dreckig zu machen.

Ganz wild ist auch ein Müllsack, den man sich über den Körper zieht (Löcher für Kopf und Arme natürlich reinmachen  ) Oder so ein Regenponcho... aber naja, der hilft halt nur für den Siff von oben.

Bye.


----------



## Murph (5. März 2010)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Für die Hände gäb's noch die Latex-Handschuhe (diese dünnen Einmal-Handschuhe). Sollte man eh dabei haben, um sich die Finger beim Ketten/Ritzel/Umwerfer/Schlammreifen-Reparieren nicht allzu dreckig zu machen.


 
Wie seit ihr den drauf?

Igittigittigitt,dreckige Finger,oh mein Gott könnte mir jemand mal die Hand abhacken! 

Sachen gibt´s.......Kopfschüttel


----------



## ReneM (5. März 2010)

Es soll Leute geben, denen es z.B. aus beruflichen Gründen nicht egal ist, ob ihre Hände noch Reste von Kettenfett aufweisen.


----------



## J.Hahn (5. März 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Igittigittigitt,dreckige Finger,oh mein Gott könnte mir jemand mal die Hand abhacken!
> Kopfschüttel



Hach ja, binja sooo rosa 

Mann, wenn du bei Schnee und Matsch einen platten Reifen reparieren mußt, dann bist du um alles froh, was dich ein bißchen vor Dreck und Kälte schützt. Außerdem kriegst du so auch den Dreck aus der Innenseite vom Reifen raus. Und mit Öl/Fett-verschmierten Fingern in die Handschuhe reingehen oder den Lenker anfassen ist doch auch :kotz: .

Und überhaupt sollte eh jemand ein Erste-Hilfe-Packerl dabei haben, und da sind solche Handschuhe Pflicht.

Mei, hauptsache rummotzen, aber nix sinnvolles beitragen.

Bye.


----------



## kosh_hh (8. März 2010)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Mann, wenn du bei Schnee und Matsch einen platten Reifen reparieren mußt, dann bist du um alles froh, was dich ein bißchen vor Dreck und Kälte schützt. Außerdem kriegst du so auch den Dreck aus der Innenseite vom Reifen raus. Und mit Öl/Fett-verschmierten Fingern in die Handschuhe reingehen oder den Lenker anfassen ist doch auch :kotz: .



... und pass auf, dass du dir nicht die Muschi am Oberrohr einhaust... 

btt:
interessante Alternative gegen nasse und kalte Füße:
http://www.sealskinz.com/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/KE251||[email protected][email protected]|0|user|1,0,0,1|53|

wenn es Hunde und Katzen regnet sind die irgendwann auch nass, durch die Merinowolle bleiben die Füße aber warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. März 2010)

kosh_hh;6916930
[SIZE="6" schrieb:
			
		

> interessante Alternative gegen nasse und kalte Füße:[/SIZE]http://www.sealskinz.com/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/KE251||[email protected][email protected]|0|user|1,0,0,1|53|
> 
> wenn es Hunde und Katzen regnet sind die irgendwann auch nass, durch die Merinowolle bleiben die Füße aber warm.



die sind nicht schlecht, aber sehr schlecht vernäht geht öfter mal oben am Bündchen auf...

wie gesagt, mit den Socken hast du trockenen Füße, wobei gefühlt sind die trotzdem Nass....probier mal in der Badewanne aus..stell dich damit mal ins Wasser....und einen schönen dichten Abschluß am Bein haben die auch nicht. 

Schwitzen von innen ist auch nicht ohne.....

Aber bisher das beste was ich pers. gefunden haben um halbwegs im Regen keinen kalten Füße zu bekommen.....

Tipp....die teuren GORETEX Socken von Gore-Bike-Wear sind der letzte MIST...!! Finger weg davon, die taugen NIX....


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (9. März 2010)

ich kann mich reneM nur anschließen!
die Rainlegs, ob die bei Globetrotter auch so heißen weiß ich nit, da hab ich meine her, sind genial. Aber auch nur wenn das Wasser von oben kommt. Unten bleibt es frei, was den Vorteil hat, du hast das Ding in 1 Minute angezogen (lässt sich aufrollen und recht lustig wie ein Bauchröllchen tragen) und du schwitzt nicht darunter.


----------



## HH_1964 (14. April 2010)

Hi Scalpel3000.

Hast Du Dir nun den Sugoi bzw. den Mavic zugelegt? Wenn ja was hast Du für Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin selbst noch auf der Suche nach einen wirklich leichten wasserfesten (Also kein Neopren) Ü.Schuh


----------



## Flooho (15. April 2010)

Hab mir mal überlegt sowas zu versuchen:

https://www.segelservice.com/html/artnr/169504210.htmlhttps://www.segelservice.com/html/artnr/167014100.html

Sind Latex Manschetten für Trockenanzüge. Werden normalerweise als Bein- Arm- oder Halsabschluss verwendt. Da kommt kein Wasser durch. Wenn man die große Öfnnung nach unten über den Überschuh oder einen gore tex schuh stülpt sollte kein Wasser in den Schuh fließen.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (15. April 2010)

HH_1964 schrieb:


> Hi Scalpel3000.
> 
> Hast Du Dir nun den Sugoi bzw. den Mavic zugelegt? Wenn ja was hast Du für Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin selbst noch auf der Suche nach einen wirklich leichten wasserfesten (Also kein Neopren) Ü.Schuh



Hallo, Sugoi hatte ich letztes jahr, 1x probiert..war MIST..zu schwer, zu dick...
für mich ist der Überschuh ungeeignet.

Mavic hatte ich bisher nicht-

dafür den Jeantex T-3000UL Vista
für den Preis O.K...Gewicht unschlagbar leicht mit 52g das Paar, jedoch finde ich die Paßform mit dem Klett unter dem Schuh nicht gut gelöst. Für die Mitnahme im Trikot GUT geeignet.

Bisher ist der Sugoi-Rain mit 75g (Paar) in Verbindung mit Seal Skin Socken der beste Überschuh.....aber leider nicht sooo haltbar, vor allem wenn es Laufpassagen gibt.

Ne neue GORE AlpX GT kurze Regenhose hab ich auch wieder, mit 186g nicht soo leicht wie eine vgl. Vaude, aber dafür etwas stabiler.


----------

